
Pierre Bonnard: The man who loved to paint his wife naked - pseudolus
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20190201-the-man-who-painted-moods
======
drallison
English is wonderful. In thwe title, bbc.com is likely exercising its right to
droll English humor is this title which has multiple parses. Did Pierre
Bonnard like to paint his wife while unclothed? or did Pierre Bonnard like to
paint his wife when she was unclothed. Of course, any analysis reveals
additional questions: Did Bonnard paint upon the wife's body? or did Bonnard
paint a picture of the wife on some other medium. It is all very exciting.

